# Nikon D5100



## ChelleB0703

So I made a big purchase and bought the Nikon D5100...this is my first dsr camera and I am clueless as to how it works besides the basic auto focus and what not.  Anyone recommend any websites or tips themselves on photography or even some books that are worth taking a look at?  I know you are probably thinking what an idiot I am but I am only in Hawaii until June and I want to get some pictures before I leave for good and head back to Maryland.  I am excited to start this new hobby and I hope to actually take some halfway decent pictures.


----------



## FocusDave

kenrockwell.com has a lot of good information. As far as books go, Understanding Exposure and Learning to See Creatively (two books) by Bryan Peterson are excellent for people who are just getting started.


----------



## ChelleB0703

Thank you very much. I will check those out.


----------



## ph0enix

ChelleB0703 said:


> So I made a big purchase and bought the Nikon D5100...this is my first dsr camera and I am clueless as to how it works besides the basic auto focus and what not.  Anyone recommend any websites or tips themselves on photography or even some books that are worth taking a look at?  I know you are probably thinking what an idiot I am but I am only in Hawaii until June and I want to get some pictures before I leave for good and head back to Maryland.  I am excited to start this new hobby and I hope to actually take some halfway decent pictures.



The manual that came with the camera is your best friend.   In case you didn't get a hard copy, here it is in digital format:
http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/kie88335f7869dfuejdl=-cww2/D5100_EN.pdf


----------



## MTVision

ph0enix said:
			
		

> The manual that came with the camera is your best friend.   In case you didn't get a hard copy, here it is in digital format:
> http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/kie88335f7869dfuejdl=-cww2/D5100_EN.pdf



The full manual (same as in the link) should have come on a CD with your camera. I think you get 2 CDs - one is editing software an the other is the manual.


----------



## MTVision

Read through the whole manual. It's not that exciting but I learned a lot from it. I have the same camera. 

Cambridgeincolour.com has some great information - a little dry 

Clickitupanotch.com is a great blog. Full of information for new photographers 

If you have any questions about the camera feel free to send me a message and I'll help as best as I can. 

I also 2nd the recommendation on the 2 books mentioned above. If you only get 1 - understanding exposure will be more helpful


----------



## NE-KID

I also do own the Nikon D5100 dslr camera bought it 3 months ago at the military base still trying to learn the camera as well. So far I really like it takes great photo this Saturday I am going to the camera store to purchase a Nikon SB-700 camera flash I'm going to ask the store owner if he can setup the camera and flash together. I think you will like the camera it rocks. 

- Jamie


----------



## ChelleB0703

Thank you all for suggesting all these helpful things. I am excited to test it out.  I've only actually taken a handful of pictures the other day with it.  I need to figure out all the bells and whistles.


----------



## NE-KID

ChelleB0703 said:


> Thank you all for suggesting all these helpful things. I am excited to test it out.  I've only actually taken a handful of pictures the other day with it.  I need to figure out all the bells and whistles.



When you get the chance to check this website out it gives a depth review on the camera we have!

Nikon D5100 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review

Videos to check out:

http://youtube.co/watch?v=aZpV2Cor0rE

Nikon D5100 Review - YouTube


----------



## ChelleB0703

Okay, great. Thank you!


----------



## NE-KID

ChelleB0703 said:


> Okay, great. Thank you!



Your welcomes!


----------



## Netskimmer

Congrats on the new camera. Ken Rockwell's site can be a good read, but take what he says with a grain of salt. Sometimes he's spot on but sometimes he says some silly things. A quick forum search with his name should give you a good idea of what I mean.


----------



## nmoody

As said before the manual and Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson are a great start. I also recommend the Digital Photography series by Scott Kelby who also has great online training courses.


----------



## ChelleB0703

Thanks for the info. I am glad I found this forum!


----------



## FocusDave

Netskimmer said:


> Congrats on the new camera. Ken Rockwell's site can be a good read, but take what he says with a grain of salt. Sometimes he's spot on but sometimes he says some silly things. A quick forum search with his name should give you a good idea of what I mean.



Haha there cannot be more truth in this statement.


----------



## ddogg93

I am a total noob.  This is the first time I've ever posted to ANY forum, but I have some problems.  Just got my D5100 and I haven't had any time to "play" yet.  I 'tried' to record my daughter's high school play, but the video was all choppy and nasty.  I'm shooting it on a tripod, but I have no idea about F's and apertures.  I know a little about ISO--only to the extent that 100 is good for sunlight.  Can someone tell me what to put my settings at just to get a halfway decent film?  My daughter is a senior and this is her last play.  They are going to have another performance tomorrow.  I got the Nikon because I was tired of never having anything clear to look at.  I am shooting from the back of the auditorium up in a little room where the lighting and sound are controlled.  It's up high.  I have an AF-S NIKKOR 55-300mm lens that I thought would get that far away.


----------



## KmH

The settings you need to use depend on how much light there is in the scene you are shooting. If the stage lighting is changed, or you change where the camera is pointed, settings would likely need to be changed.

The longer the focal length you use with that lens, the smaller the maximum lens aperture you can use. A smaller aperture lets in less light.

Your best bet is to put it in AUTO mode. Unfortunately, the camera is just a machine following a program that by necessity makes many general assumptions and in AUTO mode it doesn't always make the right decissons.

I would just about be willing to bet the choppyness occurs in those segments you have shot where you were moving the lens side-to-side (panning).


----------



## TamiAz

I found this book and found it very helpful. It expands on what's in the manual.... BARNES & NOBLE | Nikon D5100 Experience - The Still Photographer's Guide to Operation and Image Creation with the Nikon D5100 by Douglas Klostermann, Full Stop./ Douglas J. Klostermann Photography | NOOK Book (eBook)


----------



## JoeHemi

Does your continuous shooting mode work correctly? I've recently discovered that mine may be messed up but I havent been successful in getting anyone at Nikon to help me. I'm starting to think the curtain or shutter may be defective but I really have no idea. Even in single shot mode it seems to take over a second to go through the 4 "motion sounds" to capture a picture.


----------



## jriepe

I would imagine this would be a good start for a beginner.  The For Dummies books have helped me at times.  

Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 For Dummies (9781118118191): Julie Adair King: Bookserry


----------



## otherprof

I want to second the suggestion of Ken Rockwell's D5100 guide. Whatever people think about his reviews, I found his guide very useful, very specific, and easy to understand. And I did read the manual, but found his organization of information I actually wanted was very valuable.


----------



## jriepe

I have the printed version of Mastering the D7000 by this same author and it was money well spent.  If this is as good as the Nikon D7000 book you won't regret buying it.  I prefer a printed version but don't think he has one for the D5100.  Guess I'm behind the times.

http://blog.nikonians.org/digitaldarrell/2011/08/dd-darrell-young-master-your-nikon-d5100-ebook.html

Jerry


----------

